# Somerset'ian searching for ideas and inspiration



## Lan3yFace (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey everyone!

So this is my situation. I'm Elaine, 26 and currently living at home in Somerset. After working in London for 2 and a half years for a digital signage company and getting seriously fed up with the city I decided to run away to France to take part in a winter season as a Chalet Host to not only experience another working industry but to snowboard my butt off!!  I returned last winter to the UK to try and then set myself up as a self employed motion graphics artist which is going well, slowly but OK.

I've just not got to a point that I think I need to get another steady job for income purposes and move on out of Wellington. All my friends have moved on and I'm now billy no mates sat here, spring/summer is looming and I wanna make the most of it. Was thinking of trying to move to a city like Bristol but now am unsure and am totally over thinking it. I think it's the panic of starting completely new and not just jacking everything in to go back up north to Carlisle (where I went to university) to be with familiar faces.

Is there anyone out there that can offer some words of wisdom or even become a buddy to go off and have adventures with!

Xxxxx


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 1, 2013)

If you're working in digital stuff, then you should totally be living in Bristol. It's loads better, and there's always work around if you get your name out there. Perhaps it might be an idea to find more and more clients in Bristol, til it gets to the point that the commute becomes annoying, and you may as well just stay there. That way you'll have met some bristolians before you move up too, and got to know the city a bit better.

Bristol Media's good for jobs and connections, there's a jobs board (with weekly email sign up) at http://swcreativejobs.co.uk/jobs/, and it might be worth joining Bristol Media too - http://www.bristolmedia.co.uk. They have a monthly drinks and networking thing at Goldbrick House, which I generally don't go to these days as no-one I know goes anymore, so I end up standing alone like a bit of a lemon. If you fancy going to one and pretending we know each other then I'm game.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 1, 2013)

Carlisle is a bit of a hole compared to Bristol tbh.


----------



## xenon (Feb 1, 2013)

Motion graphic arts, what's that, animation?


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 3, 2013)

What bi0boy said! Bristol is loads of fun... Carlisle is just rain swept.


----------



## Lan3yFace (Feb 4, 2013)

The only reason to be running back up north would have been for friend purposes but I do also refuse to get stuck up there with such a limited amount to actually do.

Yeah motion graphics is animation really, but my freelancing has taken me down all sorts of avenues of work so I'm not limited by all means to just motion graphics. Thanks Gerry1time if I do end up in Bristol I'd like to pretend to know you, could be funny haha! Some great advice also, thank you!

I guess my problem is actually deciding when to take the leap and actually do it, I'm such a scared'y cat!!! Plus I currently don't have the funds in the bank to support a month or two of rent so I guess that should be the immediate priority! It's all very exciting but it's just extremely daunting too!


----------



## astral (Feb 4, 2013)

Get a room in a shared house and move to Bristol.  You're never going to regret it.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 6, 2013)

Go to bristol!  It's a fun place and there's at least some work around.


----------



## Lan3yFace (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you guys this is all very positive. I'm currently looking into options for moving Bristol-bound


----------



## Lan3yFace (Feb 13, 2013)

Also I'm hoping to get more involved in outdoor activities or just having a laugh. Being a snowboarder I know its not practical to be going to a dome every weekend but would be nice to team up with some folk and go together if the opportunity arose. Does anybody know of any good activity social groups in and around Bristol that I might be able to sign up to, to get me started?


----------



## Santino (Feb 13, 2013)

Lan3yFace said:


> Also I'm hoping to get more involved in outdoor activities or just having a laugh. Being a snowboarder I know its not practical to be going to a dome every weekend but would be nice to team up with some folk and go together if the opportunity arose. Does anybody know of any good activity social groups in and around Bristol that I might be able to sign up to, to get me started?


How do you feel about global capitalism?


----------



## Hollis (Feb 13, 2013)

Move to Taunton.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 15, 2013)

Go to bristol.

I've contemplated moving there from surrey in the past.... Its a wicked city!


----------

